# Which boer registry?



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

:wahoo: Come this spring I am going to be getting into breeding registered boers and boer / nubian crosses. I am curious to see what registry you guys prefer to register your boers with and why. I want to make the best choice in where to register my goats and I don't want to just base the choice off who charges less when it comes to fees. So any input would be great! Thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... on getting into boers.... you will love them.... :thumb:

I prefer the ABGA ....they are helpful.. when I have any questions.. their website works well and is updated on a regular basis ...has info to look up goats, breeders ect... 
Here are their fees
http://www.abga.org/pdfs/2010%20abga%20 ... ov2010.pdf

I also have a couple registered with IBGA but... I don't like the website, it isn't kept ...up to date and animal lookup doesn't work.... :doh: They are helpful ...when I had a question... 
here are their fee's
http://www.intlboergoat.org/pdf/publica ... offees.pdf

Don't know about USBGA though....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We're both ABGA & USBGA. Both are very friendly & heplful over the phone! USBGA seems to be quicker with paperwork though.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

If USBGA is quicker with work then ABGA must be terrible
I am with USBGA now, because that's the only judges up here. 

The USBGA has problems with paperwork IMO i takes a long time and they didn't charge anything to my card so I had a rather unpleasant bill at once.
BUT They're VERY friendly and will help with ANYTHING!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's interesting Katrina! There are mostly ABGA shows but most are a few hundred miles away. There's a couple closer USBGA tho.

Also USBGA will accept ABGA papers while ABGA wont recognize USBGA. IOW if you have a win at a USBGA show & only have ABGA papers they will still accept the reg papers. But you better be ready to get that goat registered with USBGA within I think it's 7 days for the points to count.

What I do like about USBGA is that they require DNA sample. Though it's an extra cost there's absolute proof on who the animal is beyond tatts.


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone!! he more the better :thumbup: 
I can't seem to find what the USBGA charges for the DNA sample testing lol so I have to ask :greengrin: How much to they charge? :shrug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The buck I purchased came with a report from UC, Davis so I dont know what they charge.
But this is one place where you would send a sample to be tested.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks for the input everyone!! he more the better :thumbup:


 Your welcome.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, after a few days of doing TONS of :book: , looking into the pro's and con's of each registry, reading peoples opinions and why they felt the way they did about each place and chatting with people who refuse to show because of certin standards set by one registry or another I am going to go with the USBGA... I had no idea it was going to be such a rough choice :doh: But now that my mind is made up im glad It's over lol thanks everyone for opinions and suggestions :thankU:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

what did you choose?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is a hard decision to make.. for sure.... :wink: good luck and enjoy..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

katrina, I chose what registry I wanted to have my future boers registered with. I'm going with the USBGA.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

dtincoelemari:

I think you will also find that the USBGA is much more helpful and friendly (based on my personal and limited experience with ABGA so far). Most in our state are USBGA affiliated anyway and all the shows I know of are run by USBGA members.


----------

